# Search resumes for croc victim



## News Bot (Oct 1, 2008)

*Published:* 01-Oct-08 07:38 AM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

THE search for a camper believed to have been dragged into a far north Queensland river by a crocodile will resume this morning.

*Read More...*


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2008)

What a shame, another croc is gonna get blasted.


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 1, 2008)

Not good about the camper, that's sad, but human nature demands that animals must pay with their lives for taking one of ours. TOTALLY wrong, after all, we are all only animals (living beings) ourselves, supposedly sharing this earth with other animals (all living beings too). But we are the ones who take the moral high ground when a lowly "animal" should encounter and kill one of us!!!!!
Wonder what the world would be like if they thought the same and went on killing sprees everytime a human killed one of their kind???? Hmmmmm no overpopulation problem!!!!!


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 1, 2008)

I find it funny that the guy was *warned* about crocodiles, and yet STILL put out crab pots. And we can't even say that he was a tourists to make it a little better...


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 1, 2008)

erm lots of people put out crab pots in croc waters ...nothing strange about that at all ........he unfortunatly come to a nasty end ....but the amount of people taken by crocs per year ..to people that use crab pots up and around the top end wouldnt fase and shouldnt fase anyone...it was an unfortunate tragedy ........when we travelled around OZ we crabpot and we also swam in billabongs and rivers(we also use to make our dogs go in first they would paddle around and if no disturbances we jumped in ) ......but I dont mean we swam in fully infested croc waters.....hence the Normanton river or the Daly...Katherine river was good to swim in but had to keep a close eye out..... and it comes down to luck ....take that same risk every time you go swimming in the sea with sharks .....


----------



## licky (Oct 1, 2008)

dont crocs sumtimes hide food? 
the man could've bin also killed cause he was splashing about in the river, crocs attack boat motors cause of the sound and vibration they cause
i doubt the man stood a chance anyway, they've now caught a 5 and a half meter long croc, "suspect" of takin him... 

my two cents

licky


----------

